# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Macros recorder in Mac not recording the simplest tasks (Selecting variable-size range)

## Zness

Hi all,

I'm am a super excited new poster to this forum. The reason I signed up is to pose the question of why excel for mac is failing to _record_ the simplest macro possible. I want to be able to record a macro that selects a variable range of cells. I became so frustrated with what is seemingly the most simple failure in the Mac Macro Recorder I drove down to  work to try it on my PC. Since I didn't bring my mac to the office, I can't post the code quite yet on this thread from the mac, but on the PC the Macro Recorder records ctrl-shft-down arrow like this and highlights a variable range of cells in the table:

Sub Macro6()
'
' Macro6 Macro
'

'
    Range(Selection, Selection.End(xlDown)).Select
End Sub

Then I change the amount of rows in my table and execute, it highlights to the bottom of the table no matter how many rows there are.

When I try to record (not type the code directly) this same macro on Mac (command-shft-down arrow) and then change the number of rows in the table, it does not highlight the cells to the bottom of the table or highlights down too far. Basically always highlighting the same number of rows from when I recorded the macro regardless of the new table size. This seems like a ridiculous oversight in the macro recorder functionality. Relative or Absolute cell reference doesn't change this phenomena. Has anyone else experienced this?

----------


## mehmetcik

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



This tells excel to select the last cell in the column that the cursor was in when the macro was run.

This is the last cell that had data in it whether it presently has data in it or not.

This can be reset but only by a macro.  Or sometimes by deleting the whole row.

----------


## Zness

The point that I'm making is that the Excel for Mac Macro Recorder is not functioning the same way as the Excel for PC Macro Recorder on what is seemingly one of the most basic functions in excel, that being, selecting a variable range with Ctrl-Shft-Down Arrow (PC) & Command-Shift-Down Arrow (Mac). Has anyone else noticed this difference?

----------


## Zness

OK. So I figured it out. This is INSANE! Excel people! Microsoft People! What the heck is this all about?! It's my conclusion after looking into this issue that the macro recorder in Excel for Mac 2011 must simply just suck. While working with data tables, selecting variable rows is something people do all the time and they've managed to screw it up. Here's how:

Control-Shift-Down (Excel for PC)
Sub Macro6()
'
' Macro6 Macro
'

'
Range(Selection, Selection.End(xlDown)).Select

End Sub
-------------------------

Command Shift Down (Excel for Mac)

Sub Macro1()
'
' Macro1 Macro
'

'
    Range("A1:A31").Select


End Sub
--------------------------

How is the Macro Recorder on these two platforms doing such different things on such a simple and commonly used command? Explanation?

----------

